# Spinning reel suggestions



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

After fishing the Maumee for a couple years and finally catching some eyes I realize my rig is too light. Been using a Cardinal 100 on a med lite rod which works great on the inland lakes for eyes but not the Maumee. I can get the lip hooked fish in but the foul hooked fish are impossible. I have a heavier rod but need a reel. Been looking at Shimano Sedonia and Sahara 2500's, the Daiwa Exceler 2500 and the Cardinal ALBI 503. I can't make up my mind over these four. I need to keep it at $80 or less. Any suggestions?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shimano Sahara are nice reels...


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I have Sahara's that are very good reels for the price, never had any problems with them. Same goes for the one Cardinal that I have. Also have An Excelor that I have a problem with the bail failing to close after every third or fourth cast. It's a smooth reel but does get annoying to use. I'd go with the Sahara's.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd stick with the cardinal if it's a choice of those 4. If you're open to other options I'd look at pflueger as well. The presidential is a sweet reel for a good price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

saharas also.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had a couple of Sahara's (2500 size) for 5 or 6 years and never had a problem. They have brought in some pretty big pike, caught while walleye fishing, and performed well.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

go to dick's and pick up a Quantum escalade 30 series...super smooth and quite durable


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Another vote for the Sahara. I've used many different types of spinning reels over the past 25 years, and haven't found another manufacturer that can match Shimano quality for the price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

i should have added that i own a few symetres also (100.00) but i find the sahara every bit as smooth.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

stick with the shimano's or diawa's they seem to hold up the best and very good drags in them have caught everything on mine including red fish,snook, and barracuda down in florida along with most species that swim in our great state. if they can hold up to salt water species they can handle eyes!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

For that price point, Sahara


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

IMO the Sahara is nothing but junk. I owned one for a less than a year and it was trashed. Anti-Reverse quit working on occasion and I cannot even count the number of fish I missed or the mess of detangling a birds nest because of it. Reel would not trip the bail occasional, and my drag gave in also. I never mistreated it, and kept my Abu Cardinal 100 for light tackle creek fishing where I put it through a lot of fishing and abuse. I put that thing through some serious abuse and continue to do so after 5 years, only oiling and cleaning it once a year. Ended up buying a larger Cardinal 102 and have loved it, especially for the price.

Save the money...buy another Cardinal only larger. They can't be beat for the price.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

BiteMyLine said:


> IMO the Sahara is nothing but junk. I owned one for a less than a year and it was trashed. Anti-Reverse quit working on occasion and I cannot even count the number of fish I missed or the mess of detangling a birds nest because of it. Reel would not trip the bail occasional, and my drag gave in also. I never mistreated it, and kept my Abu Cardinal 100 for light tackle creek fishing where I put it through a lot of fishing and abuse. I put that thing through some serious abuse and continue to do so after 5 years, only oiling and cleaning it once a year. Ended up buying a larger Cardinal 102 and have loved it, especially for the price.
> 
> Save the money...buy another Cardinal only larger. They can't be beat for the price.


When I was fishing low-end gear I had a Sahara for a couple of years. I never had any of those problems. Did you close the bail manually or by turning the handle? If you turn the handle to close the bail, you are asking for a bird's nest.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yet another vote for the Shimano Sahara. If you have time and are patient, you can look on E-Bay for Shimano Symetre's and find them for that price as well. Both great reels IMO.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks to all for your suggestions. They have helped narrow the field.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a few saharas and the oldest one i own is going on 6 years with none of the problems mentioned earlier. that reel has been drafted into the perchin rigs but had no problems with hauling in an almost 12 lb sheepy last august.im a die hard shimano for spinning reels and diawa for baitcasting as far as im concerned shimano just hasnt figured out the baitcasting reel yet.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

The Shimanos are a good choice. Watch for Dicks Sporting Goods to have their spring sales. They usually have some good choices and prices. I picked up 2 Shimano Symetres for $29 a piece and I had a $10 gift certificate. 
Last spring I picked up 2 of the Quantum Energy PT reels for $79 a piece. Also had a $10 gift card. Original price for those are $179. They are the previous years model but most of the time there isnt much change. 
They also carry the St Croix MOJO rods now and if you watch the adds, you can get a St Croix hoodie or hat for free.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

i too am looking for another spinning set up for this year. id really like to get a shimano but i'm split between the symetre and sahara. the only dif i could find is that the symetre has one more bearing. if that is the only dif, is it worth the extra $20?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

As far as spinning reels go, I dont think you can go wrong with a Shimano. I own 5 of the Saharas and have been using the for about 5-6 yrs. now and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I'v fish'd them all and my pick yould have to be daiwa's tierra's to fit the bill.Vary smoth and grate drag. The bail is allso smoth all thou i flip mine by hand. This reel sell's for $124 you just can't beat a daiwa.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a Symetre that I do like as well as a Pfleuger and I prefer the Pfleuger President by far. Go to a sporting goods store and check them out. They can be bought for about $50.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Pflueger President at Dicks 59.99..... take in a ten dollar off coupon and get it for 53.00 after tax. You'll love it.

Rich


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Bass Pro Johnny Morris, on clearance at BassPro
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_98312____SearchResults

check it out


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

scappy193 said:


> i too am looking for another spinning set up for this year. id really like to get a shimano but i'm split between the symetre and sahara. the only dif i could find is that the symetre has one more bearing. if that is the only dif, is it worth the extra $20?


You will like either reel you decide on. Both are nice and smooth with good drags, built on aluminum frames. If you are new to these reels, I highly doubt you will notice the bearing difference during operation. If it's always going to bug you that you didn't drop the xtra $20 on the upgrade, go with the Symetre. If not, stick with the Sahara.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

JOE B said:


> Bass Pro Johnny Morris, on clearance at BassPro
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_98312____SearchResults
> 
> check it out


This is one hell of a nice reel for the money! I was a Pflueger President guy until I got this reel. Now I use the Johnny Morris and a new Stradic CI4.


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was told by the guys at bass pro in cincy that bass pro reels are made by pflueger! I use the pflueger president as well! Got it off ebay 3 years ago and haven't had any problems!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you do a lot of fishing, for the small difference in cost, I personally would recommend going with an aluminum or other metal framed reel. Graphite can flex over time, or if pushed too hard. Graphite has come a long way over the years but still isn't metal. The Shimano's are built on either an aluminum or magnesium frame from the bi-metal Spirex on up the line. (other than the new Stradic which is carbon fiber) Every major reel manufacturer makes metal frames as well, but for me it's Shimano when it comes to spinning reels.
Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

I use Pflueger spin and bait casting..........President models only


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> When I was fishing low-end gear I had a Sahara for a couple of years. I never had any of those problems. Did you close the bail manually or by turning the handle? If you turn the handle to close the bail, you are asking for a bird's nest.


wow, even shimano describes the sahara as a mid-range reel. curious, but what types of reels to you use?

you are right about manually closing the bail. i have read where you can get up to 1/4 of a twist everytime the handle is used to close the bail. we have been doing this manually for many years.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I own 8 spinning combos and 5 of them have Daiwa SS Tournament reels paired with them. These have been the most trouble - free of ANY reels I have owned. I also challenge you to find a drag system as reliable as on the SS reels. These reels have been around for 20+ years and havent been changed at all. That tells you something. The best spinning reels under $100 BAR NONE IMO.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

rapman said:


> wow, even shimano describes the sahara as a mid-range reel. curious, but what types of reels to you use?
> 
> you are right about manually closing the bail. i have read where you can get up to 1/4 of a twist everytime the handle is used to close the bail. we have been doing this manually for many years.


I have one spinning setup and that has a Stradic FH on it. The rest are baitcasters.

I think a Stradic is a good reel, and the best place to start. Shimano calls the Sahara a "mid-range", but if you consider the USDM Stella and Sustains as high end, then the Stradic and Saros are really mid-range products...just my thoughts. A mid-range spinning reel has to have a sealed drag at least. Anything below $100 is a low-end product. That doesn't mean it is bad, it is just missing features and materials.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Honestly, if I were you and wanted to stay at $80 or less, look for a used or deeply discounted Stradic. The FH can be had for less than $100. It is far superior in my opinion than most of the other reels mentioned here. No offense, just my opinion. All reels are going to have there ups and downs, but the Stradic stands out to me. I have 3 and just purchased a new ci4, and it is out of this world.


----------

